# [SOLVED] Epson Perfection V500 scanner

## Joseph_sys

Currently there are no drivers on 'sane' for Espon V500.

Sane doesn't support it yet.  However, this scanner is supported under "iscan" v.2.11 witch is not in portage and previous version are not mark stable. 

Is anybody running "iscan"?  What is the difference between iscan and sane?

How reliable is "iscan"

The reason this scanner caught my attention is that it uses "LED" light and that eliminates warm-up time.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue May 06, 2008 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marrowhk

IScan is excellent, install it you'll have no regrets (epikowa driver in iscan good for most epson scanners) Read the man pages.

# only i caveat is the default save scan is to *.pnm format which is a small pain, just choose jpf format and save the scan and you're good to go.

```

# eix iscan

* media-gfx/iscan

     Available versions:  (~)2.8.0 (~)2.10.0

     Homepage:            http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_scan.html

     Description:         EPSON Image Scan! for Linux (including sane-epkowa backend and firmware)
```

Use the ~x86 2.10.0 version then overwrite with the 2.11 version manually (copy over files manually from manual download)

----------

## Joseph_sys

I went with multifunction unit "Brother MFC-465CN" and it is good I selected it as Brother supports this unit under Linux and Windows.

----------

## marrowhk

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> I went with multifunction unit "Brother MFC-465CN" and it is good I selected it as Brother supports this unit under Linux and Windows.

 

 :Confused:   Okay then! Scrap the IScan info!

----------

